# Dewormer not working?



## bcj (Sep 7, 2011)

i recently, about 2 weeks ago, dewormed my dog (a bichon x poodle) but she is now showing signs of worms, shes scooting, is eating a 'lot' more and has diarrhoea...
i dewormed her with bob martin tablets and made sure she has the right dose
i have been looking on the net and some say bob martin is great others say it isn't good for cats but i havnt found anything for dogs
any help?
thanks


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Bob martin isn't amazing. I'd go for Drontal, Panacur or Milbemax, however check with your vet, as she's already had a dose of wormer


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

bob martin doesnt work so could well still have worms

get plerion, cestem, milbemax, drontal

how old is dog pleas?


----------



## Rottsmum (Aug 26, 2011)

Bob Martin's not that good, petshops sell it because they can, but it's really not very effective. I'd take her to the vet and get their advice, don't just give her more tablets. Also the scooting could be a sign of impacted anal glands so maybe get them check at the same time.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

bcj said:


> i recently, about 2 weeks ago, dewormed my dog (a bichon x poodle) but she is now showing signs of worms, shes scooting, is eating a 'lot' more and has diarrhoea...
> i dewormed her with bob martin tablets and made sure she has the right dose
> i have been looking on the net and some say bob martin is great others say it isn't good for cats but i havnt found anything for dogs
> any help?
> thanks


Scooting isnt always a sign of worms its usually a sign that the anal glands are blocked. All dogs have them and they should empty naturally when they go to the toilet, but some do get blocked and full up, they can become painful and irritating too and even infected. They have to be expressed manually by a vet or sometimes groomers can do them I think too. Might be worth having them checked out. Is there any "odd" smell that isnt usual, sometimes there is also a smell said to be "fishy" when the glands are blocked.

Eating a lot more and diarrhoea can be a sign of worms. Not all wormers kill all the life stages and if larvae or eggs remain, it does take more than one treatment to eradicate the whole life cycle. Thats why puppies are wormed so frequently so make sure as a good proportion of them are born with worms. Bob Martins are not the best and in fact we havve had posts where dogs or cats have seemed poorly afterwards.

Good ones are Drontal Plus, Panacur, Cestem, or Milbemax. The first 3 you can get on line and over the counter at some chemists and maybe even pets at home. The Milbemax is vet or with vet prescription only.


----------



## bcj (Sep 7, 2011)

bcj said:


> i recently, about 2 weeks ago, dewormed my dog (a bichon x poodle) but she is now showing signs of worms, shes scooting, is eating a 'lot' more and has diarrhoea...
> i dewormed her with bob martin tablets and made sure she has the right dose
> i have been looking on the net and some say bob martin is great others say it isn't good for cats but i havnt found anything for dogs
> any help?
> thanks


Thank you, i will take her to the vet, 
shes had anal gland problems before so normally i know what the scooting is for but because of the other symptoms i wasnt sure
shes 5 yrs old 
thanks


----------

